# Nowy system, klopot z kompilacja pythona

## trzcionek

Ze wzgledu na to ze przymierzam się do ponownej kompilacji jądra, chcialem prosić o pomoc z pythonem. 

```
In file included from Python/thread_pthread.h:24,

                 from Python/thread.c:115:

/usr/include/semaphore.h:1:36: error: linuxthreads/semaphore.h: No such file or   

directory

In file included from Python/thread.c:115:

Python/thread_pthread.h: In function 'PyThread_allocate_lock':

Python/thread_pthread.h:250: error: 'sem_t' undeclared (first use in this functi  

on)

Python/thread_pthread.h:250: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only  

 once

Python/thread_pthread.h:250: error: for each function it appears in.)

Python/thread_pthread.h:250: error: 'lock' undeclared (first use in this functio  

n)

Python/thread_pthread.h:257: error: expected expression before ')' token

Python/thread_pthread.h: In function 'PyThread_free_lock':

Python/thread_pthread.h:276: error: 'sem_t' undeclared (first use in this functi  

on)

Python/thread_pthread.h:276: error: 'thelock' undeclared (first use in this func  

tion)

Python/thread_pthread.h:276: error: expected expression before ')' token

Python/thread_pthread.h: In function 'PyThread_acquire_lock':

Python/thread_pthread.h:306: error: 'sem_t' undeclared (first use in this functi  

on)

Python/thread_pthread.h:306: error: 'thelock' undeclared (first use in this func  

tion)

Python/thread_pthread.h:306: error: expected expression before ')' token

Python/thread_pthread.h: In function 'PyThread_release_lock':

Python/thread_pthread.h:333: error: 'sem_t' undeclared (first use in this functi  

on)

Python/thread_pthread.h:333: error: 'thelock' undeclared (first use in this func  

tion)

Python/thread_pthread.h:333: error: expected expression before ')' token

make: *** [Python/thread.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1564:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  python-2.4.3-r1.ebuild, line 181:   Called die

!!! Parallel make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel  

evant.

```

Problem ten pojawił się zaraz przy kompilacji, bootstrap przeszedł bez problemu a potem wywalil przy emerge system wywalilo mi się coś z perlem. Dałem wiec emerge -e system no i sobie lecialo i nie wywalilo mi zadnego bledu oprocz, wlasnie wyzej podanego, rozwiazaniem tymczasowym bylo zamaskowanie pakietu i dokoncze kompilacji. Teraz juz na dzialajacym gentoo chcialem to zrobić, ale niestety nie udało się. Ma ktoś jakąś koncepcje na rozwiazanie tego problemu??

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż większy fragment.

Wykonaj:

```
emerge -v eix

update-eix
```

Pokaż wyniki:

```
eix "^glibc$|linux-headers"

emerge --info
```

Następne, ewentualne synchronizacje drzewa Portage'u wykonuj tak:

```
eix-sync -v
```

----------

## Miszczu

Postawilem prowizoryczny system Archlinux, zeby spokojnie skompilowac sobie gentoo ze stage1, mam klopoty z emerge -e system

```
In file included from Python/thread_pthread.h:24,

                 from Python/thread.c:115:

/usr/include/semaphore.h:1:36: error: linuxthreads/semaphore.h: No such file or 

directory

In file included from Python/thread.c:115:

Python/thread_pthread.h: In function 'PyThread_allocate_lock':

Python/thread_pthread.h:250: error: 'sem_t' undeclared (first use in this functi

on)

Python/thread_pthread.h:250: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only

 once

Python/thread_pthread.h:250: error: for each function it appears in.)

Python/thread_pthread.h:250: error: 'lock' undeclared (first use in this functio

n)

Python/thread_pthread.h:257: error: expected expression before ')' token

Python/thread_pthread.h: In function 'PyThread_free_lock':

Python/thread_pthread.h:276: error: 'sem_t' undeclared (first use in this functi

on)

Python/thread_pthread.h:276: error: 'thelock' undeclared (first use in this func

tion)

Python/thread_pthread.h:276: error: expected expression before ')' token

Python/thread_pthread.h: In function 'PyThread_acquire_lock':

Python/thread_pthread.h:306: error: 'sem_t' undeclared (first use in this functi

on)

Python/thread_pthread.h:306: error: 'thelock' undeclared (first use in this func

tion)

Python/thread_pthread.h:306: error: expected expression before ')' token

Python/thread_pthread.h: In function 'PyThread_release_lock':

Python/thread_pthread.h:333: error: 'sem_t' undeclared (first use in this functi

on)

Python/thread_pthread.h:333: error: 'thelock' undeclared (first use in this func

tion)

Python/thread_pthread.h:333: error: expected expression before ')' token

make: *** [Python/thread.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  python-2.4.3-r4.ebuild, line 184:   Called die

!!! Parallel make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel

evant.
```

Probowalem to kompilowac 2 razy, od samego poczatku

----------

## Miszczu

Mam ten sam klopot z nowym systemem

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509177.html

W sumie moj topic mozna usunac, nie zauwazylem tego

```
# eix "^glibc$|linux-headers"

[I] sys-kernel/linux-headers 

     Available versions:  *2.0.40-r1 *2.2.26-r1 2.4.26-r1 2.4.33.3 2.6.8.1-r4 2.6.11-r2 2.6.11-r3 *2.6.11-r4 2.6.11-r5 *2.6.11-r6 *2.6.16 2.6.17 2.6.17-r1 *2.6.18

     Installed:           2.6.17-r1[00:50:27 10/21/06][-gcc64]

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Linux system headers

[I] sys-libs/glibc 

     Available versions:  (2.2)  2.2.5-r10 2.3.2-r12 2.3.3.20040420-r2 2.3.4.20040619-r2 2.3.4.20040808-r1 2.3.4.20041102-r1 *2.3.4.20041102-r2 2.3.4.20050125-r1 2.3.5-r2 2.3.5-r3 2.3.6-r3 2.3.6-r4 2.3.6-r5 2.4-r3 2.4-r4 2.5

     Installed:           2.5(2.2)[09:20:22 10/20/06][nls -build -nptl -nptlonly -hardened -multilib -selinux -glibc-omitfp -profile -glibc-compat20]

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/libc.html

     Description:         GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

Found 2 matches.
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_pre3-r5 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.15-ARCH i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-ARCH i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Fri, 20 Oct 2006 00:00:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig digest distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri eds elibc_glibc emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_pl mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vorbis xml xmms xorg xv zlib"
```

----------

## Polin

Zainstaluj ze stage3, stage1 nie jest już wspierane, jest zbyt problematyczne.

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## trzcionek

Wiekszy fragment pokaze jutro popoludniu bo wlasnie leci bootstrap.

----------

## Poe

coście się tak uparli na to stage1? 

poza tym tematy złączam i laduje w Instalacja i Sprzęt

----------

## Miszczu

Tez sie uparlem na stage1, zawsze stawiam ze stage1, cos musi w tym byc skoro mamy obydwaj ten sam blad ?

----------

## argasek

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

> Tez sie uparlem na stage1, zawsze stawiam ze stage1, cos musi w tym byc skoro mamy obydwaj ten sam blad ?

 

Tak, jest w tym coś, tu: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/index.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie mogę znaleźć informacji o stage1 w Podręczniku Gentoo
> 
> Instrukcje dotyczące korzystania ze stage1 i stage2 znajdują się teraz w Gentoo FAQ. Jedyną wspieraną metodą instalacji jest teraz ta przy użyciu stage3. 
> ...

 

Zasadniczo więc, jeśli problem nie występuje przy stage3, to zawsze jest do dyspozycji Unsupported software.

----------

## mbar

Ja też zawsze stawiam ze stage1 i jakoś mi się udaje  :Smile: 

Na razie strzelam w ciemno: nie widzę w USE flag nptl nptlonly. Błąd jest związany (chyba) z tym, że linuxthreads nie jest już wspierane, prawda? Dlatego może nie być odpowiedniego pliku nagłówkowego.

Swoją drogą, jeśli ktoś nie umie sobie poradzić z USE, to niech lepiej pozostanie przy stage3.

----------

## trzcionek

Ja przejrzalem ponownie flagi USE oraz CFLAGS, i wywalielem te ktore nie wzbudzily mojego zaufania. U mnie problem pojawial sie z TestSimple(perl), python i jakies 3 pakiety z nim zwiazane, a pozniej jeszcze gettext oraz filesys(chyba tak sie nazywalo). Ze stage 3 nie chce robic, bo lubie sobie stwarzac problemy  :Smile: .

Jak juz po 2 tygodniach kompilacji, mam szacunek do mojego gentoo i nic sie nie sypie przez 1,5 roku, tak jak na desktopie. 

Wlasnie leci bootstrap dzisiaj juz 2 raz (ze wzgldu na zmiane rozmiaru partycji)  :Smile: . Moze tym razem sie uda  :Very Happy:  Jak wywali mi pozniej znowu ze tylko pythona mu brakuje to go pomine i bede probowal juz na dzialajacym gentoo, bo to LiveCD mnie wykonczy. 

Problem z 

Moj make.conf

```
livecd root # cat /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -s -fforce-addr -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftracer -funswitch-loops -z combreloc -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="pl"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LANGUAGE="48"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

#PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/cache"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

USE="x86 X alsa acpi apm -arts bzip2 cairo cups dri -doc -docs firefox glitz gif -gnome gtk gtk2 ipv6 java jpeg kde mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png python qt3 qt4 readline -sdl -ssl threads vorbis win32codecs xmms xorg xosd zip zlib"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

```

OT czy jest moze w Portage Firefox 2, bo cos mi ostatnio sciagal stabilne 1.5.0.7

----------

## mbar

Z tymi CFLAGS to już tutaj nie przychodź   :Confused: 

----------

## trzcionek

 *Quote:*   

> Z tymi CFLAGS to już tutaj nie przychodź 

 

Nie bardzo rozumię?

Jesli chodzi o flagi, że wpisałem co popadnie i się potem zastanawiam co jest nie tak (no moze jedenj nie jestem pewny), to się mylisz, jesli nie chciealbym się "bawić", to sciągnąlbym stage3. Nie róbmy OT, poniewaz problem dotyczy pythona, a to raczej ma maly zwiazek z CFLAGS, ponieważ probowalem juz go zrobić z obciętymi CFLAGS i też nie chcial przejsc.

Python poszedł po zmianie pozimu optymalizacji na -O2.

Pozdro niech sprawdzi to ktoś jeszcze aby potwierdzić i można dać SOLVED  :Smile: 

BTW: warto zajrzeć jesli ktoś używa nowego gcc'eka  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/news/pl/gwn/current.xml

----------

